

Maths spying: the quandary of working for the spooks - winstonsmith
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22229660.200-maths-spying-the-quandary-of-working-for-the-spooks.html

======
prjw
Good Will Hunting already took a shot at this question in 1997:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrOZllbNarw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrOZllbNarw)

------
dang
The first submission url [1] was lifted from an original source. HN prefers
original sources. Submitters: please double-check the article you post and if
there is a more original source, post it instead.

Here, Slate did the sleazy thing and linked only to newscientist.com, not to
the article. That's all the more reason to link to the original, not the
knock-off. In such cases, googling any sentence from the article almost always
returns it.

1\.
[http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/new_scienti...](http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/new_scientist/2014/04/mathematicians_at_the_nsa_and_gchq_is_it_ethical_to_work_for_spy_agencies.html)

